# Pa-ana-a-ka-la pics



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Here are some pics!! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, she's so pretty!  Congrats!!


----------



## tamicat47 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ahh, she's adorable.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Her colour is beautiful. Very pretty gal.


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I don't know if it's a he or a she yet, maybe one of you would know. But I think he/she is beautiful. I just trimmed his/her wings a little bit ago, it's the first time I've trimmed feathers, so of course I was really nervous. But I was surprised at how well he/she did(and at how straight the cut was). Anyway, I thought I'd give an update.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

How old is she/he? Do you still have the feathers you cut? If she/he is over a year old you might be able to tell if it's male or female! A male would molt out the spots under the wings.


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

The person I got him/her from said that they had bought it from a private breeder and they had owned it about a year, so I'm guessing he/she is about a year old. And no I didn't keep the feathers, was I supposed to?? I will check for the spots, what color are they?? Thanks!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is very cute  The only feathers you can use for a dna test would be freshly plucked chest feathers. I think the spots would be a light yellow or white, you may need a flash light to check.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

She is beautiful.

Where did you get the name? It's neat.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She/he's a beauty by the way! The spots under the wings should be white against the yellow. The strips on the underside of the tail should also be white. You will probably need a very strong light to see them. Bear in mind there may not be stripes on all the tailfeathers. Does it act like one or the other? Males are likely to be more vocal and have that classic 'tiel good morning song. A hen is more likely to be quiet. Also the males will have a tendancy to stand with their legs closer together.


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> She is beautiful.
> 
> Where did you get the name? It's neat.


The name actually means "sunshine" in the Hawaiian language. 

I didn't see any spots but I'll check again, and he/she isn't really vocal, but I was wondering if that's just because it's a new house and environment.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It could be. It's different for each bird. After a couple of days a male should be making some noise.


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

I think I might have over done it yesterday, like, with social time, lol. Today he/she was a little grumpy, but now he/she's calming down.

I think it might be a she, because I'm pretty sure I saw the spots. Right now she's sitting on my shoulder being the cutest little thing ever, lol.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like she's really growing on you. I'm sure you will grow on her too!


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

very pretty bird I think its wonderful that you bought a second hand bird. there are so many of them out there that need good homes.


----------

